
SARS-CoV-2 by the Numbers - steve_g
https://github.com/milo-lab/SARS-CoV-2/tree/master/versions
======
ColinWright
This isn't your usual half-baked speculation by non-specialists, this is a
properly researched paper with facts, uncertainties, and clear information.

Upvoted, and I'd recommend it to anyone with more than a passing interest.

Note: I'm not an author, not a specialist, and not the submitter.

